# Tough pick 4 Charlotte



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Every team needs a leader n Charlotte will need one fer sure bein a new team. I think they should go n get either a center or a point guard cus those are the 2 keys to success in the NBA. A good point guard or a good center. They can get a good one too, havin da 4th pick in da draft. But lookin at da 2004 mock draft, you don't really see any1 dat STANDS out. Its gonna be a tough pick 4 Charlotte.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

lampe, perovic, splitter, and Ha are internationals that may be there for charlotte. TJ Ford could also be there at 4, depending on how hyped these guys become over the next year. then there are the HS kids that may not declare this year- outlaw, charlie V, lang, etc. should be a decent draft for charlotte to get started. 

i'm excited to see what this team can do in its first 5 years. being in the eastern conference with a fresh start (compared to the ugly position that many teams are in) they could rise quite quickly.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Raymond Felton:yes: all those euro bigs will go early... okafor is small


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I don't see Charlotte going foreign. If anything, I wouldn't be surprised if they didn't take someone regional to help boost initial ticket sales, etc.

If Chris Bosh comes out, he would be a pick I could see them making or someone from the SEC or South.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

...... or the ACC. North Carolina has 3 awesome basketball programs (UNC, Duke, WF) all in the ACC. I really like Felton's potential. But rarely do PGs become franchise players, even really good ones


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

two words: *BEN GORDON!*


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Emeka,if he is still around.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Emeka will go first...Hakim Warrick might still be around they should get him..


----------



## Gibson (Jun 10, 2002)

Raymond Felton seems to make the most sense. He's a very quick point quard and could make an impact in his first year. He could make an impact like Damon Stoudamire did with the Raptors his first year, which would help gain interest in the team. Not to mention the fact that he would be a fan favorite as he plays out of North Carolina.


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

Stay away from Felton. He's the Heat's future PG!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Four_Season_Hustler</b>!
> Emeka will go first...Hakim Warrick might still be around they should get him..


Hakim Warrick will probably be around with the #3 or #4 pick if Charlotte is really interested in him. His athletic ability will take him places. He seems like a better Darius Miles.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

Get a player at one of the 3 hard to fill position, C, PF, and SF. I say grab an American player, because IMO, that's the best way to start off a franchise. A guy that is fluent in English and can play ball. IMO, it wouldn't be good for the franchise to grab a guy like Splitter or Perovic. The best choice obviously would be Okafor. Defensive monster, a genius, and has some good offensive moves. If he's not there, I say grab Felton, Torin Francis, or Paul Davis. Davis and Francis aren't popular choices for the pick, but I think they will increase their value in the draft during the college season.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if perovic is the kind of athlete that i've heard he is, i think charlotte has to take this guy if he's still on the board.


----------

